# Xbox live 1 month £1



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/6-months-xbox-live-gold-6-xbox-com/939232?page=1

I just got 4 months for £4


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Managed 5 months


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Even better! Ideal for me though as my live ran out this morning!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

got five months! does it tell you you've reached a maximum if you keep trying?


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

No just comes up at the bottom that it cannot process and contact customer support!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice one, now how can I remove the automatic renewal? Managed 5 months :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Home > My Xbox > Account > Manage Payment Options

remove your credit card


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Autobrite Detailer said:


> Home > My Xbox > Account > Manage Payment Options
> 
> remove your credit card


Cheers, but it wouldnt let me do, so I called xbox. She said to me because ive been an xbox live member since 2009 (although ive never bought live/points through my xbox) she would do me 12months of LIVE for £23 :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

just done it now  took me from the 13/7 to 13/12 before stopping anymore being added.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

just been back on xbox.com to talk my mate through the process and it appears they have knocked my account down to 13/11  still,cant moan  cheers op


----------

